# Newbie



## Den (Dec 21, 2020)

Good evening everyone, pleased to be able to join this club, although the name is 'Dennis-the-Menace' I'll endeavour to behave myself......
Caravaning and Motorhoming since 1974.......but still willing to learn... Current M/H a 1997 Autohomes Wanderer that we've owned from new.
Try to get some photos up soon but your dealing with a dinosaur...
Cheers for now, Den & Teresa


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 21, 2020)

Welcome to Jurassic park


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 21, 2020)

Welcome..
Wise move joining here.
Use the location app to find thousands of safe, secure and legal stop-offs, here and in Europe.
You might even meet some of us there.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures when allowed


----------



## Makzine (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## mjvw (Dec 22, 2020)

Welcome along is Ganasher part of the crew?


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Brockley (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi, decided to become a full member.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 27, 2020)

Brockley said:


> Hi, decided to become a full member.



Good decision. Welcome along.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim Norn Iron.


----------



## The laird (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello Den & Teresa, welcome aboard


----------

